
Starting with Lisp - icey
http://www.dreamincode.net/forums/index.php?automodule=blog&blogid=48&showentry=3070
======
mburney
I would choose "The Land of Lisp"

------
thinkingeric
Repeated so soon?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2007504>

~~~
icey
Ugh, sorry. I just look at the URL to make sure it's as clean as possible. I
didn't think about multiple entry points on the blog.

